# Laguna Tools



## Evelyn (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
I'm searching websites for the tools and machine because am planning to update our machine such as lathe machine, shaper machine, bandsaw etc.
Then, I found the website named LagunaTools are you familiar with this company? Can you give me ideas about their products quality?
Do you know any company that you can suggests or recommends to us that have a best price and quality products?
Thanking you.
Regards,


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't own any Laguna Tools so take this for what it's worth, but I've read a very large number of complaints about Laguna Tools. Since they don't sell anywhere near the volume of some companies, the complaint percentage has to be far higher than most brands. It shouldn't take much research to find several complaints about them. I'm sure many of their tools are fine, but the strong complaints are something I'd want to know about up front.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Within the industry, customer service at Laguna Tools does not have an unblemished reputation. I've had sales people from competitors warn about the lack of customer service at Laguna Tools.

As a user of a large Laguna Tool band saw (Dedicated to re-saw operations) at school, it is my preference to go home, put the re-saw blade on my Grizzly 19" band saw and do the work there. At home I KNOW that the saw won't mess up my wood.

The Laguna Tool band saw at school is just underwhelming.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I had a Laguna 18" BS, and liked it. Used it almost daily. Can't tell you anything about their customer service...never needed to contact them.












 







.


----------



## Jackfre (Dec 23, 2009)

*I had a 16LT Bandsaw*

Never had a problem with it. I sold it when I sold the house/garage/shop. I'm moving cross-country next month and will be replacing it at some point. Based upon what I've heard here, I will look at the Grizzly's as well as others. I liked my Laguna. Very capable machine. It was well built and the only problems were operator error:blink:. For a bandsaw, with the experience I now have, I won't buy until I can get my hands on the product, so I'll have to watch for a local show. I'm sure they all work pretty well. It will be the little things that will make you prefer one over the other. Good luck with your search!


----------



## Evelyn (Sep 10, 2009)

I heard Laguna tools and all their machinery are made in china is that real ?


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> I heard Laguna tools and all their machinery are made in china is that real ?


No.

Many of Laguna's machines are made in Europe by some of the best manufacturers, their Asian machines tend to be over-priced and underwhelming. Their current ACM built Italian saws are some of the best made, ranking well with Agazzani and Minimax. What you buy from Laguna makes all the difference in the world, buy their lower end Asian products and aside from a few gems you will get average Asian quality with usually a price premium. Laguna is responsible for the current resaw height wars and has made a lot of innovations in bandsaws. Laguna certainly has had their issues with CS and it seems to ebb and flow, the majority of the issues seem to stem from their Asian machines. If you are looking for a higher end bandsaw Laguna certainly deserves a look along with Agazzani and Minimax for most other highend machines I would look to Felder or Minimax. If you need a highend bandsaw fence the offer the absolute best, if you are looking for the best resaw blades for vertical bandsaws they offer the best as well. If you are looking for low priced Asian built machines their are companies that handle the low end MUCH better.


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Bandsaws*

Hi!
IMO, Grizzly is one of those companies that oversee Asian production of their tools very well, and offer very good customer service. No one is perfect, so do your homework :yes:!
Best,
Marena


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Bandsaws*



Evelyn said:


> I heard Laguna tools and all their machinery are made in china is that real ?


Yep, (kinda)...they source out to a few nations ! Read above (Huxleywood) ^!
Best again,
Marena


----------



## bob sacamano (Jan 24, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> I heard Laguna tools and all their machinery are made in china is that real ?


almost all names are made overseas now. 

i bought a laguna slot mortiser. the one time i called them with a question the salesman didnt know the answer and transfered the call to customer service. they picked up the phone and gave me my answer. no hold time. tech didnt have to look for the answer.


----------



## amiturewoodbutcher (Mar 23, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I'm searching websites for the tools and machine because am planning to update our machine such as lathe machine, shaper machine, bandsaw etc.
> Then, I found the website named LagunaTools are you familiar with this company? Can you give me ideas about their products quality?
> Do you know any company that you can suggests or recommends to us that have a best price and quality products?
> ...


I had a Laguna lathe and could not get rid of it fast enough. I purchased it new from Laguna and it had issues right out of the crate. After they sent me two more heads it finally was working. If you buy a lathe from them you are on your own to make the repair. They will walk you through it but if you are not familiar with their lathes it can tricky. Even a cheap delta made in china may be an option depending on the type turning you do. I have not had any other experiences with Laguna tools but the lathe is very questionable. The salesman told me the one I purchased ( 1842 ) was equivalent to the Powermatic (3520 )... Not even a comparison. There are plenty of good used lathes on the market for reasonable money. Delta, Jet, Powermatic. You find one of these in decent shape you really can't go wrong. Hope this helps


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

sanditmore said:


> I had a Laguna lathe and could not get rid of it fast enough. I purchased it new from Laguna and it had issues right out of the crate. After they sent me two more heads it finally was working. If you buy a lathe from them you are on your own to make the repair. They will walk you through it but if you are not familiar with their lathes it can tricky. Even a cheap delta made in china may be an option depending on the type turning you do. I have not had any other experiences with Laguna tools but the lathe is very questionable. The salesman told me the one I purchased ( 1842 ) was equivalent to the Powermatic (3520 )... Not even a comparison. There are plenty of good used lathes on the market for reasonable money. Delta, Jet, Powermatic. You find one of these in decent shape you really can't go wrong. Hope this helps


I haven't seen the 1842 did you men the 1847? If so the 1847 is a clone of the Grizzly G0733. Unfortunately, this is one of the Asian machines though a lot of people have had good luck with that lathe. Unfortunately, with most of the Asian import companies one is on their own when fixing the machine, they will send parts but it is up to you. Depending on where you live PM still sends techs out for many issues but they all seem to be running to the "send parts" business model.


----------



## amiturewoodbutcher (Mar 23, 2010)

Huxleywood said:


> I haven't seen the 1842 did you men the 1847? If so the 1847 is a clone of the Grizzly G0733. Unfortunately, this is one of the Asian machines though a lot of people have had good luck with that lathe. Unfortunately, with most of the Asian import companies one is on their own when fixing the machine, they will send parts but it is up to you. Depending on where you live PM still sends techs out for many issues but they all seem to be running to the "send parts" business model.


You are correct. It was the 1847. I suppose if I had never used the Powermatic 3520 there wouldn't have been a comparison. I purchased the Laguna mainly because it was less than half the price. I think it was mainly the dc motor which is suppose to be equivalent to the 2HP Powermatic true 2HP. After that fiasco I adopted a motto... Buy the best and cry once:smile:


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

sanditmore said:


> You are correct. It was the 1847. I suppose if I had never used the Powermatic 3520 there wouldn't have been a comparison. I purchased the Laguna mainly because it was less than half the price. I think it was mainly the dc motor which is suppose to be equivalent to the 2HP Powermatic true 2HP. After that fiasco I adopted a motto... Buy the best and cry once:smile:


 
No question the 2 big PMs (3520B and 4424) are excellent lathes and the best bets in big lathes until you step up to the likes of Robust, Oneway, Stubby and the like. In the mid-priced larger lathes lots of people like the Nova 1624 and DVR XP but they need a lot of weight added to them. 

Though I could be wrong I think the Laguna 1847 uses a 3 phase AC induction motor driven by a variable frequency drive, although their are some DC motored lathes (the Nova DVR XP is one) most including the PMs use a VFD and 3 ph motor for speed control. Most DC lathes don't need to have belted speed ranges like the 3ph VFD equipped lathes generally do.


----------



## amiturewoodbutcher (Mar 23, 2010)

Huxleywood said:


> No question the 2 big PMs (3520B and 4424) are excellent lathes and the best bets in big lathes until you step up to the likes of Robust, Oneway, Stubby and the like. In the mid-priced larger lathes lots of people like the Nova 1624 and DVR XP but they need a lot of weight added to them.
> 
> Though I could be wrong I think the Laguna 1847 uses a 3 phase AC induction motor driven by a variable frequency drive, although their are some DC motored lathes (the Nova DVR XP is one) most including the PMs use a VFD and 3 ph motor for speed control. Most DC lathes don't need to have belted speed ranges like the 3ph VFD equipped lathes generally do.[/QUOTE
> I have owned the PM and currently own the Jet 1642. The Jet is 1-1/2 HP. Other than the HP, there isn't a lot of difference between the two.
> The Jet will not handle as large material but does fine for what I turn. I am seriously considering selling the Jet and finding a Delta to restore. These WMH lathes have shot through the roof on price in the past 4 years. I did recently come by a Parks 12" planer :smile:


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

sanditmore said:


> Huxleywood said:
> 
> 
> > No question the 2 big PMs (3520B and 4424) are excellent lathes and the best bets in big lathes until you step up to the likes of Robust, Oneway, Stubby and the like. In the mid-priced larger lathes lots of people like the Nova 1624 and DVR XP but they need a lot of weight added to them.
> ...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I am looking for one of these:


----------

